# Do Paretroplus menarambo need fine sand to digest food?



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

theres very little info about Paretroplus menarambo, a bit more info might help me  thanks


----------



## Ricq (May 4, 2006)

I don't believe they need the sand to digest their food. They are sand-sifters -- meaning they find their food in the sand but don't actually eat the sand.

I'm keeping 6 of these guys now, they're 2-3". At this size though they seem equally ok with eating floating, sinking, or sunken food. I believe it's when they get larger that they're primarily bottom feeders.


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

hey thanks for the reply! just added sand like 3 days ago and they look great when they dig into the sand. mine are about 7-8 cm i think same size as yours, i started of with 6 also and now only 5 left  made some mistakes before. i think they enjoy very high temps and low flowing current

anyways what do u feed them at the moment? i feed them frozen raw shrimp meat, bloodworms and algae wafers. 3 times a day


----------



## Ricq (May 4, 2006)

I have mine at higher temps and with a river-like current also!  Right now they're in a 55-gallon/200-liter tank with some Paratilapia. Of course they'll need a bigger home in the future.

I've been feeding freeze-dried bloodworms, freeze-dried tubifex, freeze-dried brine shrimp, and vegetable flake. Some foods they like more than others.

I'm currently keeping these Malagasy cichlids:
Paretroplus kieneri (calico damba) 
Ptychochromis grandidieri 
Paretroplus dambabe
Paretroplus menarambo (Pinstripe Damba)
Paratilapia sp. 'Marolambo'
Paratilapia sp. 'small spot' polleni

My wish list:
Paretroplus maromandia
Paretroplus damii
Paretroplus nourissati (lamena)


----------



## tony_tong (Oct 8, 2007)

nice! i am also hoping to get Paretroplus nourissati too, but i dont think they have any in stock in china ... planning to go all MADS this time 

oh personally about a larger tank for them i dont think its nesscary caz if they are in a tighter group (unless its only 2 fish) i guess its hard to chase the same fish around and breaks the aggression down a bit. maybe im wrong ... :?


----------

